

Restart for Nexus 6? - appi

I wish my Nexus 6 had a shortcut or widget to restart my cell. The only option is to power off, wait and then turn on again. Anyone know of an app, tip or trick? Merci
======
andor
Try airplane mode

~~~
appi
How does airplane mode restart the phone?

~~~
andor
Oh. I thought you were trying to restart just the cellular modem.

Cyanogenmod has a dedicaded reboot option, I don't know whether it's possible
with stock Android.

